# CPS loaner programer time frame



## ronaldbyram (Jul 15, 2018)

I had sent my 7D MKII in for repair. and afterwards I took Canon up on there offer to loan me a camera of choice to test. This is a great Idea. The 5D4 I asked for shipped on the 7/5 and arrived at 830 on the following Monday. I played around with it some but was not able to give it a great tryout. I only got 1 weekend to try and use. yeah i have all week but I work. then you have to have it boxed and shipped and sent back by the following Wednesday. 
Then cost me 60.00 to ship back. well guess that better than the daily 80 loader fee camera stores offer.
Wish the shipping had been faster. I liked the 5D4 its Full Frame. but its not a 7D MKII. Maybe I will try and ask for a EOS1D next.. just save my $ for the return cost. But I wish they would have let me have it an extra week.

Just talking..


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 15, 2018)

A week seems like a reasonable loan period but the shipping was expensive. I’m guessing that a lot of the shipping cost was insurance. Still, less than a rental.


----------

